# US tax on income from a French S.C.I.



## q0Yu6NrI

Does anybody have any pointers on how to fill out US tax forms for income from a French S.C.I. (Société Civile Immobilière)?

Thx


----------



## Bevdeforges

First question: does the SCI pay its own taxes, or are the taxes done on a "flow-through" basis? (I.e. do you report your share of the income/loss on your French returns, or does the SCI file a French return in its own name?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## q0Yu6NrI

The SCI does file a 2072-S. I do receive a 2072-s-an2-k, which I used to file out my French tax return. I do pay taxes on my share of the revenue minus costs.


----------



## q0Yu6NrI

Obviously, I do not have a schedule K-1 (not required since controlling person is not US person according to schedule 8865 and all money is made abroad). Any further thoughts?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You won't have a Schedule K for a foreign business entity. I'd just declare the income you report on your French declaration as "miscellaneous income" somewhere on your US form. And then use the tax you pay to France on one or more 1116 forms as a foreign tax credit.

Unless it's a hugely significant amount of income, give it a good faith effort and see how it flies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

